# Moving to Puglia



## emlyn

I intend going to Puglia next year to search for a property,preferably within 5kilometres of the Adriatic ,ideally within 2 kilometres of basic food shops,cafes,etc. A property that is habitable but still requiring some work,however not interested in major restoration.Have looked on the Internet and am wondering about S.vito dei normanni area,semi rural with 4,000 to8,000sq mts of land around the property would be ideal.
I would appreciate any advice,suggestions,pitfalls to look out for,and experiences of others, Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## masseriacesarina

hi, are you still looking, for a place in puglia, we are an english family living and working in castellana grotte


----------



## emlyn

masseriacesarina said:


> hi, are you still looking, for a place in puglia, we are an english family living and working in castellana grotte


Hi,yes we remain interested in acquiring a property in Puglia,not sure whether to rent or buy.


----------



## Giacomina

*Puglia*



emlyn said:


> Hi,yes we remain interested in acquiring a property in Puglia,not sure whether to rent or buy.


My husband and I lived in Puglia for a year. We both really liked Puglia.

We lived in a town near Lecce. lecce is a beautiful city, especially the centro storico where there is limited traffic.

The people there, at least in Monteroni di Lecce and Gagliano del Capo are very friendly and always willing to give directions and help if you ask. They also try harder than most to understand Italian from people who dont speak it so well.

I dont know the area that you are headed for, but further south there are some very reasonably priced places for sale. However, the south of Puglia is very flat and resembles little of the rest of Italy, no hill towns, rolling hills or red tiled rooves, and not every one can appreciate the Puglian landscape and architecture. But no earthquakes is certainly a positive aspect! Urban areas are built on a grid, much like the USA or Greece, and so that is very unlike the other towns in most of Italy where streets and houses follow a more organic theme.

In my opinion the best way to find a place to purchase in Italy is to come here, rent in an area you like and live for at least a year to see if it is really right for you. 

Good luck!


----------



## emlyn

Hi,

Thank you for your helpful reply.


----------



## masseriacesarina

Hi, we are located inbetween Monopoli and Alberobello, it is a little hilly, plenty of olive and cherry trees and loads of stone walls, reminds me of the peninnes!!!!! if you want to keep in touch for more info do a search on my user name using google you will find us, we run a B&B here take care alex


----------



## emlyn

Hi,

Thank you for your reply,have found you on google , you have a lovely home.
Regards
Emlyn


----------



## emlyn

Hi Trilly,

Thanks for your reply,much appreciated.Am I correct in thinking you work for De Tullio Law firm,and is the office in Martina Franca their base in puglia or do they have an office near San Vito. Planning to visit Puglia end of August and spend 2 to 3months in the south of Italy,however may come in June for 2weeks as well. 
Regards
Emlyn


----------



## dollster15

Hello. I'm interested in your post too, as my husband and I, plus our kids, are heading to Puglia in June to look at property too. We are staying in a holiday let near Locorotondo. Have you had any contact with any real estate agents yet? Or could anyone recommend a good agent or agency in the area?


----------



## emlyn

Hi,

My contact with estate agents has been confined to viewing what they display on the Internet ,there seem to be several in the area, best wishes for your search.
Regards
Emlyn


----------



## dollster15

Thanks Emlyn. Is there particular websites you have found the best?

Good luck with your search too.

Cheers
Holly


----------



## emlyn

Hi,

I simply googled Puglia estate agents
Regards
Emlyn


----------



## dollster15

Hi Trilly. Would love some agents names, plus other private sale info. I have no idea how to pm you though 

Thanks


----------



## NickZ

emlyn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I simply googled Puglia estate agents
> Regards
> Emlyn


I'm assuming you googled that in English. Anything that popups up in English will be aimed at English speakers. Tourists etc. Expect to pay far more and have less choice then agents targeting locals.

Why not use the big Italian language websites? casa.it,tecnocasa.it etc? Even if you need to use Google translate to understand you're likely better off.

Plus lets be honest. If you're thinking of Puglia then you'll be using Italian quite a bit. Best to get used to it.


----------



## dollster15

That's a good idea NickZ. Too true about getting used to the Italian language. Good practice!


----------



## masseria

We rented in San Vito for a few weeks when we were looking for property and found that on a map it looks handy for the airport and sea but we kept losing time each day trying to get round the one way system in town. Towns like San Vito and Carovigno which have a lot of expat holiday homes tend to attract burglars and unscrupulous trades people.

I would certainly recommend renting for a while until you get a feel for an area you would like to live in. The thing often overlooked when house hunting is finding out what the neighbours and local people are like. We are lucky to have some great Italian neighbours.

The best sandy beaches are on the Taranto side, but be aware that most seaside towns are dead in the winter. For all year round living look at the towns the Italians choose to live in. When visiting towns in Puglia the oneway systems tend to take you around the scruffier residential and business parts of town. Don,t be put off by this. Always park and walk into the historic centres to discover the real beauty of the place. We have lived in Francavilla Fontana for 5 years and find it ideal for all year round living. Our Masseria is currently for sale. You can find it on google by searching "Masseria Degli Angeli, Francavilla Fontana"


----------



## Birillo

I'm an estate agent based in Puglia. If you need any support/advice feel free to get in touch with me.
Bye.


----------



## Legs11

Wow, "Masseria", your home is beautiful! Did you do the renovations yourselves, or buy it like that? And if you don't mind my asking, when you sell will you be staying in Italy? Or are you planning on getting out with your sanity still intact? ;-)


----------

